# Hardwickei compilation thread



## micheldied (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's see everyone's Indian beauties, post 'em up here.;P

(Has anyone tried breeding the newer batches?)


----------



## super-pede (Jun 7, 2011)

I wish I had some of those.:drool:


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## beetleman (Jun 8, 2011)

:drool:very beautiful............gotta get me some.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish Canada had some hardwickei...since I live 20-30mins from the boarder do you think I could just drop by someone in the states and pick it up and drive it here? ...lol


----------



## micheldied (Jun 9, 2011)

Crysta said:


> I wish Canada had some hardwickei...since I live 20-30mins from the boarder do you think I could just drop by someone in the states and pick it up and drive it here? ...lol


Is it illegal to import them?

I'm asking because I'm actually going back to Vancouver in a few years, and I'd like to send my Hardwickei over.


----------



## OrdoMallus (Jun 9, 2011)

micheldied said:


> Is it illegal to import them?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm actually going back to Vancouver in a few years, and I'd like to send my Hardwickei over.


Its legal to import any of the centipedes without permit actually. its on the CFIA's website as to what you can or cant import. 

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/oper/orglste.shtml

All centipedes are all free game.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 9, 2011)

So I can just drive over the boarder with any centipede...?


----------



## super-pede (Jun 9, 2011)

yup........


----------



## micheldied (Jun 10, 2011)

OrdoMallus said:


> Its legal to import any of the centipedes without permit actually. its on the CFIA's website as to what you can or cant import.
> 
> http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/oper/orglste.shtml
> 
> All centipedes are all free game.


Then why don't you guys just bring in all the rare stuff? You don't have the same import laws as the US, I don't see what's stopping you.


----------



## Crysta (Jun 10, 2011)

I think its the export laws of the country we are getting it from that would be the problem. And I think its ubberly expensive?


----------



## micheldied (Jun 10, 2011)

Crysta said:


> I think its the export laws of the country we are getting it from that would be the problem. And I think its ubberly expensive?


Well the US is getting them. Glad to hear it's legal though, I'm so sending them over when I move.


----------



## Comatose (Jun 15, 2011)

When are they coming in?


----------



## micheldied (Jun 15, 2011)

Comatose said:


> When are they coming in?


I meant they already have.


----------



## Comatose (Jun 16, 2011)

Gotcha, I think I recall seeing plings up for a hundred bugs each a while back, didn't know if more are on their way. I want one!

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 AM ----------

Gotcha, I think I recall seeing plings up for a hundred bugs each a while back, didn't know if more are on their way. I want one!


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 16, 2011)

here is mine !!


----------



## micheldied (Jun 17, 2011)

presurcukr said:


> here is mine !!


Haven't I seen that pic somewhere before? How big is it now? What's it kept in, in the pic?


----------



## diKe (Jun 18, 2011)

One of mine. 

Dirty glasses


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is a pling from a Scolopendra hardwickei who get from Steven last year from his breeding.


----------



## micheldied (Jun 21, 2011)

How big is that one now?


----------



## Steven (Jun 21, 2011)

Xenomorph said:


> Here is a pling from a Scolopendra hardwickei who get from Steven last year from his breeding.


looking good !  i'm also interested in its size by now,...


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 21, 2011)

Steven said:


> looking good !  i'm also interested in its size by now,...


Today i made new pic´s for you. I would say he is around 9,5 cm. This hardwickei is the "Top Model" under my pedes 







enjoy the "Top Model"


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 21, 2011)

:drool:  nice growth in one year!  Can you sex that diddly yet?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 22, 2011)

I have sexed this pede with around 8-9cm it´s a female. But i must search the pic.


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2011)

I've tried to sex my 1year old plings also but tmo i think it's to early,
as far as i know, larger sized Scolopendra sp. only get mature after 3 years.

Here's my biggest 1 year old from summer 2010 hatch,
the others are also around 9-10 cm,
this one measured today12cm 







---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

This is the mother of the previous pling,...
Back on eggs for the 2nd time this year.
She laid eggs April 27th (which was very early to my experience)
but ate them after we had some extreme weatherchanges over here
(major airpressure drops)
Now she's back on eggs for some weeks so more into the regular scheme as last year,...
fingers crossed september will bring some young hardwickei again


----------



## micheldied (Jun 25, 2011)

I wonder when they'll be able to breed. We all know Dehaani can get pretty big, and I had one Dehaani lay eggs at only 5 inches.
My Hardwickei are all over 6 inches now, with the exception of the runt.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 25, 2011)

micheldied said:


> I wonder when they'll be able to breed. We all know Dehaani can get pretty big, and I had one Dehaani lay eggs at only 5 inches.
> My Hardwickei are all over 6 inches now, with the exception of the runt.


That's some phenomenal growth! Have you tried to sex them yet?


----------



## micheldied (Jun 25, 2011)

Draiman said:


> That's some phenomenal growth! Have you tried to sex them yet?


I'm pretty sure the smallest and one of the larger ones is about to molt again.
No, I haven't tried to sex them yet, simply because I never found the time to set up a gassing chamber.
I hope to try it out soon(on my Mutilans first, of course) though. Just need to find the time to.


----------



## Draiman (Jun 25, 2011)

micheldied said:


> I'm pretty sure the smallest and one of the larger ones is about to molt again.
> No, I haven't tried to sex them yet, simply because I never found the time to set up a gassing chamber.
> I hope to try it out soon(on my Mutilans first, of course) though. Just need to find the time to.


Cool, let me know when you do!

Also, not to hijack the thread but my adult female S. heros arizonensis has just molted, and I plan to pair her up with the male again next week, once I fatten her up. I'll keep you posted on that one too, and wish me luck!


----------



## micheldied (Jun 25, 2011)

Draiman said:


> Cool, let me know when you do!
> 
> Also, not to hijack the thread but my adult female S. heros arizonensis has just molted, and I plan to pair her up with the male again next week, once I fatten her up. I'll keep you posted on that one too, and wish me luck!


Can't wait!! Hope you get some plings this time. I need a few to replace the Tiger Legs pling you gave me, the only one I kept sprung out of it's enclosure last night and found its way into an electrical duct....:wall:

Anywho, more pics of the Hardwickei.
I didn't pull them out for measurements, but I think you can see from the pics they're all about 6 inches and very fat.


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2011)

those are indeed looking VERY good,
what have you been feeding those ?


----------



## micheldied (Jun 26, 2011)

Steven said:


> those are indeed looking VERY good,
> what have you been feeding those ?


They were originally fed on crickets(until I got sick of those, and my roach colony started blooming), and now are on Dubia.


----------



## micheldied (Jul 6, 2011)

Post molt.


----------



## Draiman (Jul 22, 2011)

Watch on HD:

[YOUTUBE]HYUnGC5plY0[/YOUTUBE]

She is showing some signs of being gravid again, by the way, so fingers crossed.


----------

